# Back Deck Boundary Issues



## chelseagirl (Aug 14, 2009)

We love our feathered neighbors (all are well), especially the family that nested with us, but even though we don't supply all their food and don't put their food on our area any more, the entire flock which roosts on the adjacent building now constantly cruises our deck, and they are even coming onto the studio and flying or walking around. I've given up on the flowers they eat, we will get a screen door, but is there any way to get more of them to keep a little distance without totally scaring them off? What would an owl dummy do?

We want to help them without getting into trouble. They have already pooped on drying paintings, and we don't want the landlord getting on our case either


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

The only sure way to dissuade a whole mob of pigeons from coming in search of food is simply not to put food out, period.

Some years back, when trying to put off the local flock (apart from my nesting pair) I tried a big plastic great horned owl. I can only figure that as we don't have GHOs in the UK, 'my' flock didn't understand they were supposed to be terrified - by the afternoon, I had a young pigeon perched on the owl's head, and others lined up on the railing next to it. It's still here, and still used as a perch.

Recently, after many years, I was threatened with legal action if I continued to feed the pigeons on my balcony. Problem was, there was a whole lot on the opposite roof who came over like a feathered horde quite early in the morning to scrabble for the relatively small amount I put out, and they were both noticeable and, unfortunately, noisy about it.

There is no purpose to be served in getting a court order against me and having to stop anyway, and there is definitely no way I want to be responsible for a potential lethal cull of these harmless pigeons.

So, I stopped putting out food in the morning and after 7 - 10 days, the birds stopped reacting when I pulled open the curtains in the morning (their signal). 

Of course, I have a few who roost on the balcony (7 or 8) including one I took in with a back wound and looked after for several weeks. So, if a little corn or some peanuts happen to trickle under the door when it's near dark, or the door happens to be open enough for the odd bold pigeon to walk in and help himself, well .... what can I say 

John


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

The problem with pigeons is that they either accept you as good person or not.
You want them to be near you but only when you are in the mood and only on certain places. With pigeons feeding is accepted as “Mi Casa Es Tu Casa”. 
They will come even when there is no food, just to check on you and remind you that restaurants and shops do not work for pigeons.


----------

